# The logging road on a mountain ridge



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Last sunday was my first time exploring in the very disturbed logging site on the mountain ridge (around 1,200 feet). The weather was so hot & dry (most of the big trees were chopped down) & I almost wanted to faint because of dehydration (I didn't bring enough water).

The hilly area:










The secondary forest near logging site is cleared & burnt by the farmer for preparing a new land for planting hill paddy.










Untitled.










untitled.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

I hate to explore in logging area....but this is the most accessible way to go to remote area (using 4x4 vehicle):










The scenery @ the summit area;










You can see the smokes ....the farmers in Borneo still using old method to clear the forest for the farm land & polluted the air.










A tree:










An orchid is going to bloom. Inter-monsoon season (Sept & Oct) is the flowering season for wild orchid:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Pitcher plant, _Nepenthes hirsuta_










_Nepenthes hirsuta_ is very common in hilly forest above 1,000 feet:










The unopened pitcher:










_Nepenthes hirsuta_ is endemic to Borneo:










The fruits:










The hair-like seeds are very tiny.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

_Nepenthes ampullaria_.










A VERY VERY STRANGE variety of _Nepenthes mirabilis _ var. _echinostoma_.










Close-up:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

stick insect:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Such neat pxs. Thanks for remembering to take us along. It's always such a pleasure!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Such neat pxs. Thanks for remembering to take us along. It's always such a pleasure!


welcome Tex Gal.


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

This tree cutting activity really has got to stop. We keep destroying earth like that, we are going to suffer the consequences, and bad!
Anyways you are a very talented photographer,


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

fishlover said:


> This tree cutting activity really has got to stop. We keep destroying earth like that, we are going to suffer the consequences, and bad!
> Anyways you are a very talented photographer,


Thankyou.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike, 

What do you do? Are you a botanist?

regards,
Ravi


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

gravy9 said:


> Mike,
> 
> What do you do? Are you a botanist?
> 
> ...


No, I'm a hobbyist. I got a lot of reference books at home, so I can find the names of those plants...else, I can ask the expert thru' email.


----------

